

Why did MtGox fix BitCoin value at $33? - guard-of-terra
http://alamar.livejournal.com/348265.html

======
lcampbell
Where's this data coming from? Bitcoin Charts has different data:
[http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg1zigHourlyzczsg20...](http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg1zigHourlyzczsg2013-02-28zeg2013-03-01ztgSzm1g10zm2g25zv)

~~~
guard-of-terra
Screenshots taken from MtGox homepage - click on "charts" section, a thin
ribbon at the top with current valuations.

------
wmf
Is this caused by rounding? What if the spread was less than one cent?

~~~
guard-of-terra
On 920 trades? This doesn't sound right. And their JSON data isn't consistent
with that.

~~~
wmf
Honestly, it sounds like a display bug. I think that graph is intended for
casual observers not real traders considering how low-res it is. As long as
the tape is correct, who cares.

